# My set up.



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

So here's my humble starter set up.

View attachment 23992


Supersized! with the help of the forum.









Luckily it fits perfectly in the kitchen.

Whats even crazier is that the postman gave me a custom paint job on delivery.

Either that or dkf41 kindly gave me a new machine because he was going to buy a new one anyway.

Sorry for not posting earlier, i have had a big essay in this week.

As such i haven't got to grips with the machine entirely yet but the result so far have been great.

I'll keep you updated on my progress with these big burrs.

Thanks of course to dkf41, coffee chap and glenn.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Super dooper grinder , it will be interesting to see how you get on with it as these aren't a very common grinder on the forum .


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks like a serious grinder, got more info ?

Good to see you are doing it like anybody else, good machine before a good grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks just right in that location


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone fancies a new grinder, these should be on your shopping list. They are one of the best kept secrets I have come across!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great .....and a bit like that robot from Forbidden Planet


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> If anyone fancies a new grinder, these should be on your shopping list. They are one of the best kept secrets I have come across!


A difficult task seen as no one has actually said what it is...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a follow up thread to the last raffle that Ewan one. It is a Fiorenzato F83v2


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm enjoying mine a lot. Only had the 65E as comparison and can only say it's amazingly quick and we all love a soft fluffy mound!

View attachment 24055


Also, it's been established that the red version releases more flavours.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Tim Peak called asking about the hopper as he could see it from ISS.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get a much smaller hopper for these


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea it is pretty big but it doesn't bother me in its current position, besides i think grinders always look like they've had their heads chopped off with single dosing/ lens hood mods.

When i move house i may have to get a smaller hooper or something but at the moment i think it looks great.


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

urbanbumpkin

this robot http://digital.hammacher.com/Items/10921/10921A_1000x1000.jpg?

Haha it is big but i don't think its monstrous like that thing!


----------

